# Corn Hole Game



## Nature Man (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone with experience making Corn Hole Games? What should I use for the top, i.e., plywood, MDF, etc.? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 22, 2018)

You can make them with whatever you want. I made a couple of sets with 2x4 frame and 3/4 plywood top and they are HEAVY. But they are solid and the bags land better and don't bounce like some of the ones I've played on. I just sanded the plywood on one and cleared it so the bags would slide. One was painted with a glossy paint for slick top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2018)

Ditto what Eric said, if you use 1/2" it's too flimsy. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 22, 2018)

@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ha!! Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 22, 2018)

@Spinartist best ones I have ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> Ditto what Eric said, if you use 1/2" it's too flimsy. Tony


Agree. I used 1/2" ply on top with a 2x4 frame and it has a little more bounce than I like. I painted mine and sprayed water based poly so I didn't "yellow" the paint job. Looking back I wish I'd have used exterior grade water based poly after getting caught in the rain a few times. Those water spots drive me nuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jul 18, 2018)

Here is a set I made about 10 years ago. They have held up well and are still going strong. I believe I used 1/2" plywood, banded with 2" walnut. In order to reduce weight and storage requirements, I installed a 1 1/4" oak frame underneath and made folding legs for it. To minimize flex/bounce, I installed an oak cross member in the frame. That, coupled with the walnut banding eliminated bounce. Stacked together, the set takes up about 1/2 the space of the typical set made with 2x4's and weighs less too.

The logo is 1/4" walnut inlaid into the top (46 pieces in each "UK"), as is the ring around the hole. The boards were made to the same size specs as normal and play pretty well. I coated them with poly (can't remember if it was spar or not), but it's held up well and, after a few games of use, developed a comfortable slickness to them (not too slick, not to "sticky"). My wife made the bags, though I don't think I have a picture of those.

Hope this helps.

-jason

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------

